# Hartmann wheels on sale for Q7, as low as $699-set!



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

Q7 - 446 19x8.5" ET62 5x130 $799-set!
Q7 - 446 20x9.0" ET60 5x130 $799-set!


QS Split 10 20x9.0" ET50 5x130 $1380-set!


PO - 247 18x8.0" ET47 5x130 $769-set!


VW - 212 18x8.0" ET52 5x130 $699-set!


VW - 435 18x8.0" ET57 5x130 $728-set!


PO - 202 18x8.0" ET57 5x130 $899-set of 5!


----------

